# 1993 nissan altima trouble



## rjmilwaukee (Dec 15, 2008)

i have a 1993 nissan altima, i drove it to my friends house, it ran fine, when i parked in front of his house, put in park then it just died, no sputturing just boom. tgried to restart nothing cranks but wont start, so i towed it home, i checked for spark and it seems sometimes it has spark, sometimes it doesn't, also checked injectors, 3 had ohms of 12 and 1 had reading of 24 so repalced than one still no luck, then got it started was ideling fine for 10 minutes, got in went to give some gas and she died, ran computer no codes came up, any ideas would be great thanks


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

Pop the distributor cap off and look for oil residue inside the distributor. The early Altimas were famous for leaking oil into the distributor and causing symptoms like this. If you do find oil, clean it with some electrical contact cleaner and see what happens.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Yeap, it definitely sounds like a bad distributor.


----------



## renault (Dec 17, 2008)

*1993 Nissan Altima Trouble*

Well ! I want to share one thing with You all About this Nissan Altima. Nissan Altima Cars are very stylish! But, the same Time Very Big Problem in this car is "Engine Problem" . I heard this problem from my friends lot of times.i hope it will be clear in future


----------



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

Ditto on the distributor thing.


----------

